
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? - Coax
It's been a while since there has been a "who's hiring" thread.  What companies out are there looking for hackers?
======
Macca
SpaceX, Los Angeles. With the Obama administration's recent budget
recommendations for NASA (cutting the Constellation program), we're continuing
our expansion. Mad C++ & Linux skillz? Want to write code that lives on the
International Space Station or controls our vehicle while it visits? Think
humanity should colonize Mars? Drop us a line, we're hiring. Visit
spacex.com/careers for more info.

~~~
icey
This is quite possibly the first job posting I've ever seen that has made me
want to write C++.

~~~
marshallp
sending c++ up in space - i's wouldn't want to sit on the spacecraft

~~~
marshallp
c++ is legitimately a bad choice -combination of python and c, or compiled
safe languages like lisp/ocaml/haskell is better

------
rglullis
Ok, it's the third time in less than two weeks that I'm going to pitch it, but
I think it's for good reason: I think that a good solution to all of these
"who's hiring" threads is on the website that I'm working on.

Please take a look at <http://job4dev.com>. We want to make it more than a
simple job board. Our goal with this site is to make it a tool where people
can do research about the job market on their own. A "wikipedia of the tech
market", if you will.

Things that are relevant to recruiters: posting jobs is free, provided there
is enough information about the company and the nature of the project.

Things that relevant for job seekers: you can get custom RSS feeds, based on
location (you can filter by country or state), type of job (part-time,
contract...) or by tags. So if you are a Python programmer in Boston, you
might be interested in this:
[http://job4dev.com/jobs/feed?province=MA&country=USA&...](http://job4dev.com/jobs/feed?province=MA&country=USA&tag=python&lang=en)

Just for now, you don't need even to create an account to use the website.

I added myself some companies: I got listings from Mixpanel
(<http://job4dev.com/company/mixpanel>) and AdMob
(<http://job4dev.com/company/admob>).

Please, take a look and _help me help you to find a job_. :)

~~~
mikeryan
I appreciate what you're doing. But I don't appreciate you sending me an email
culled from my listing here.

------
eventhough
Salesforce.com - Looking for a disillusioned web developer that just spent a
year or two bootstrapping own startup but now wants to save some money, get
some health insurance, and live in San Francisco.

Build cool demos with me and then one day...go back to the startup world.

You are 70% backend, 30% frontend.

We'll pay you a lot.

~~~
eventhough
If you must see the actual job description, here it is:
[http://www.salesforce.com/company/careers/locations/a0800000...](http://www.salesforce.com/company/careers/locations/a0800000000Ab4dAAC/a017000000HmbRr.jsp)

It's vague for a good reason. We don't want someone who has been coding in
only one language for the last 5 years. We need someone entrepreneurial...more
like a jack of _many_ trades.

I know there are people like that out there and I'm willing to wait to find
someone good.

~~~
Timothee
I just sent you an email, but I forgot to mention that, yeah, sure, you can
pay me a lot. Consider this my P.S.

------
smanek
My company (<http://postabon.com>) is hiring 1-2 great programmers in NYC!

These are our first technical hires, so you'd have a huge impact early on in a
growing startup!

Experience with Git, Linux, a dynamically typed language (Python, Ruby, etc),
a functional language (a lisp, Haskell, etc), HTML/CSS/JS, mobile app
development, etc. (or any subset thereof) would be great.

If you come work for us, we'll pay you well, give you benefits and equity, and
you'll get to work on a lot of cool stuff. In the short term, we need to do a
fair amount of front end work. In the longer term, you would have the option
to work on a variety of other things (depending on your skills/interests) like
mobile app development, building a facebook app, machine learning, moving into
the (Lisp) backend, and a lot more.

Email me (address in profile) if you're interested!

------
pjharrin
If you are posting job opportunities for a large company (Google, Facebook,
Yahoo etc.), can you please provide personal contact info. Many people likely
already applied at such firms but were nicked because of their more unique
backgrounds.

------
natemartin
Is anyone hiring for non-technical positions?

I'm posting this on behalf of my wife, but I'm sure there's some other people
on this site that would be interested working for a startup, but aren't
necessarily programmers or designers.

So, anyone hiring in non-tech positions? Ad inventory management, sales,
project management, content administration... any of those jobs needed to
actually run a site.

(Submitted this a few days ago, but it fits under this topic better than by
itself.)

~~~
earl
yes <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1104550>

quantcast

<http://www.quantcast.com/info/job-listing>

feel free to either contact me or submit job via web form

~~~
natemartin
I'll let my wife know.

------
mtm
LinkedIn is hiring across all our groups. Mostly a java shop, we are also
working with Scala (and, semi-covertly, Clojure (at least I am at any rate)).
<http://www.linkedin.com/static?key=jobs_open>

~~~
loumf
Nested parens. Nice.

------
jmintz
Bump Technologies: We are looking for smart people that fit our culture.
Mac/Obj-C/iPhone/Cocoa/Android experience a plus, but not required if you are
interested in learning iPhone or Android.

The Bump App is one of the most popular iPhone applications with >9M
downloads. Our Bump SDK lets anyone add bumping to their app in ~9 lines of
code. We have a big vision and are having a lot of fun! :) Half of our dev
team came from HN. YC/Sequoia/Conway backed.

Email jobs@bu.mp and mention HN.

------
woodhull
The Democratic National Committee is looking for engineers to help us build
out tools for the 2010 elections and <http://www.barackobama.com/>

More info here: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/6116>

------
plinkplonk
I wonder if PG should implement a feature for a regularly scheduled article
for this question.

The alternative is for one of the expanding membership of this site to
randomly decide there hasn't been a discussion of this topic "in some time"
and post this and get some quick points (not saying that this is happening
here, now, but I can see the potential for abuse)

~~~
NathanKP
Coax:

Created 100 days ago, karma 41.

~~~
mrduncan
Account creation dates are just that, when the account was created.
Personally, I was reading the site for a while before I ever created an
account.

------
aschobel
Android / iPhone / Web / Backend

We speak scala, Obj-C, java, python, Thrift, whatever gets the job done.

#1 productivity app on Android, and TechCrunch/MobileCrunch named us(3banana)
one of the top ten apps on Android.

Please shoot me an email at hn@snaptic.com

Looking for folks to come hack with us in South Park, SF.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=953052>

------
sanj
I'm looking for members on my team here at TripAdvisor, near Boston. We're
building apps: facebook, iphone, "and others.."

Drop me a line and I'll fill you in with more info. Or you could come to a
talk I'm giving at MIT on Monday and meet my haircut in person!

------
omakase
BackType is hiring software engineers. Our tech blog has a small glimpse at
some of the tools we're working with: <http://tech.backtype.com>

We're also contributing to some cool projects:
<http://github.com/nathanmarz/crane>

------
jpablo
Could be nice if the poster could said if the jobs are US-only. Begin in
Mexico I know I would appreciate it.

------
nradov
Axolotl is hiring developers to work on health information exchange web
applications. In particular I'm trying to find a specialist release engineer.
We're in Silicon Valley. <http://www.axolotl.com/careers.html>

~~~
dnsworks
Awesome, awesome company name btw.

------
derwiki
We're hiring across the board, from Python developers to sys admins.

<http://www.yelp.com/jobs>

------
meng
PARC is hiring. <http://www.parc.com/about/careers/>

------
ohlol
Ning is hiring. We have some Apache guys, some PHP guys, etc. We need more
people in Ops!

<http://about.ning.com/careers/index.php>

~~~
pjharrin
Can you post your email please

~~~
ohlol
What do you need, exactly?

~~~
pjharrin
I would like to find out more about your role, how you like it there etc.

~~~
ohlol
Ah, OK. E-mail me at <ss1602782@gmail.com>.

------
paolodedios
Squarespace (NYC) is looking for developers. We're building some cool new
stuff and we have a good time doing it. Drop me a line at
pdedios@squarespace.com if you're interested.

------
davidu
OpenDNS is hiring really fantastic computer scientists who want to run very
large systems.

A focus on global networks, security, and performance.

Lots of C, Linux and FreeBSD, BGP speaking processes and some python are all
in use here. The website front-end is PHP. New tools are welcome.

Your code will touch our 10s of millions of end-users every second of every
day.

------
lg
ITA software is hiring an implementation engineer in Cambridge, MA:

<http://www.itasoftware.com/careers/jlisting.html?uid=718870>

ITA's the place to be if you're into the air travel industry. The job is to be
a technical go-to guy for airline/travel IT folks while they get up and
running using an ITA product, like our search engine QPX. There's a lot of
freedom, management gets out of your way and you just do whatever needs to get
done. You can use any language for personal projects, web app demos, etc.
Knowledge of lisp is a plus. Also we get catered Friday lunch, free snacks,
great benefits, and a surprisingly good tea selection. You can ask me
questions or shoot me your resume (email in profile) but along with your
resume, do one of those programming puzzles we have up on the site.

------
agotterer
CollegeHumor is hiring a PHP developers. We are in New York City. Come work
for us!

<http://www.collegehumor.com/jobs#job_18>

------
akeefer
Guidewire Software in San Mateo is still hiring developers (and QA and product
managers), primarily on the more senior side at this point. Applications are
written in a mix of Java and our C#-ish JVM language called Gosu (open
sourcing later this year, we hope), the platform infrastructure is pretty much
all Java, and we do a lot of testing and use a lot of agile practices to
organize our releases. You can apply from the website
(<http://www.guidewire.com/about_guidewire/careers_listings>), which will go
straight to HR, or send me an e-mail (akeefer at guidewire) directly if you'd
prefer and I'll answer any questions you have and/or pass along your info the
appropriate parties.

------
lovitt
SB Nation is hiring engineers and designers: <http://www.sbnation.com/jobs>

We're a network of community-driven, fan-centric sports news sites, with a
passionate audience of around 9 million. It's an interesting and challenging
space to be working in, especially given the current transitional period for
news media.

Engineers mostly code in Ruby/Rails. Other stuff in the stack: Linux, Apache,
Mongrel, HAProxy, Memcached, Solr, MySQL. We have nice offices in a great
neighborhood. People are smart and friendly. We're well-funded, pay well, and
have solid benefits. It's a good place to work.

We're based in Washington DC but are open to remote workers. Apply at our jobs
page or email me directly if you have any questions.

------
jack7890
We're looking for a Lead Developer at SeatGeek.

We're in Manhattan. Truly compelling work; good comp/benefits. Email me at
jack@seatgeek.com if you want to learn more.

------
rantfoil
Posterous is hiring frontend engineers, designers, and Rails hackers!

<http://posterous.theresumator.com>

------
jmhodges
Twitter is hiring for systems, frontend, etc. We're pretty polyglot but the
majority of integration with the web app is ruby, a good deal of the backend
is Scala and the rest is whatever works best.

<http://twitter.com/jobs>

~~~
jmhodges
Okay, really, I want you to apply for Systems. We're building horizontally
scalable, distributed, big data systems that can take unprecedented growth.
The company is only a 134 people right now, and your impact as a developer
would be huge.

<http://twitter.com/job.html?jvi=oAPbVfwf,Job>

~~~
icodestuff
Sounds interesting. I'll apply. (I'm a new grad from Case Western, and I'm
really good at learning languages and systems I don't know quickly, and I have
at least a passing familiarity with tons of topics.) I am curious though: the
requirements mention "deep knowledge of a compiled language". What part? The
language, the compiler, the libraries, the generated code, or something else?
I've got the first two in spades for C (and Objective-C, but somehow I doubt
you're using that much) and can figure out most anything about the third and
fourth in a few minutes with the right book or Google query.

------
grantgordon
EnticeLabs is hiring hackers with a thing for UI and print design in the Salt
Lake City / Provo Utah Area. We're turning the HR Recruiting space upside
down, growing like crazy, and have great customers.

Learn more about us at <http://www.enticelabs.com>

Check out the position here:
[http://www.enticelabs.com/EL/engage.me?j=489def8a421da130759...](http://www.enticelabs.com/EL/engage.me?j=489def8a421da13075902b253113d8f1&s=67cd9392421da1300a6308fd8175096d&i=67b52828421da1300a6308fd085f7e2e&a=67b3a784421da1300a6308fd528ce569-fb612502421da1301a29f5949f3ff804&m=67cd91a3421da1300a6308fddf3b6fdd)

------
rmanocha
Anybody hiring in India/South East Asia??

On a separate note - maybe we should start a thread for startups outside the
US looking for devs.

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, Wingify (Delhi based) is looking for software engineers to work on online
marketing technology. <http://www.wingify.com/>

------
al_
Any European startup hiring ?

------
kikibobo69
TomTom in Amsterdam is hiring. Looking for junion and senior
Java/Javascript/Flex/Scala/Lucene/GridGain/Hadoop/Mahout folks to work on
next-generation location services. Ping me at eric.bowman@tomtom.com.

------
trefn
Mixpanel (realtime web analytics) <http://mixpanel.com/jobs>

------
kgosser
HarQen is hiring. Venture backed. Working on a web telephony platform. We hope
to be to voice what Oracle was to databases.

We're looking for a Java Ninja.

More info here: <http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddrmdxkz_107d7szcqfw>

Plus test out our flagship product here, incidentally an interviewing tool:
<http://interview.harqen.com/interviewnow/2113/2965>

Bonuses points: \- Member of an above-average band \- Like Indiana Jones 1-3
\- Invisibility

------
arosien
kaChing is hiring. <http://www.kaching.com/company/jobs>

We're disrupting the mutual fund industry: $11 trillion market. Whoa.

Looking for great hackers: Java, Scala, Rails. Downtown Palo Alto CA. Lots of
cool tech and a 5-minute commit-to-deploy cycle.

------
stephenjudkins
AboutUs is hiring: <http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs>

We have a lot of interesting challenges--if you want to deal with tons of data
and pretty high traffic this is a pretty great place to be.

We're primarily Ruby/Rails. A new project features HAML, SASS, and well-
factored javascript. We use Scala for some heavy lifting. We use MySQL,
Memcached, Tokyo Cabinet, and are evaluating Cassandra for our backend. It's a
challenging place to work.

------
LukeG
Eventbrite is hiring a frontend dev, a serious python backend engineer, and a
UX expert.

If that's you, email me at luke at eventbrite. Awesome, profitable, growing,
Sequoia-backed company.

------
georgecmu
NREC (CMU's Robotics Institute applied research arm) is generally looking for
people with robotics background (perception, planning, positioning) and good
C++/Linux development skills. We write software to automate anything from
tanks to haul trucks. If you've worked with cameras, lidars, GPS receivers,
inertial sensors, are a machine learning expert, or hacked your Roomba to
vacuum better than your mother, let us know!

------
theflow
Qype, Europe’s largest local review site is hiring, if you're looking for a
job in Europe/Germany:

<http://en.blog.qype.com/qype-is-hiring/>

we are a small team with big challenges ahead. Location based services is an
exciting area, we're experimenting with "20 percent time" and looking for
great Rails developers and a sys admin/operations engineer.

------
wangwei
This is a post for entry level jobs.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1104493>

~~~
mofey
This comment should be at the top of the page.

------
Klonoar
Webs.com, right outside Washington DC (Silver Spring, MD).

Looking for a front-end developer (HTML/CSS/JS) - email me if you're
interested: ryan@webs.com

~~~
teej
Working at Webs, for me, was a life changing experience. They took a chance on
me when I was young & inexperienced and really launched my career. It's a gem
in the DC/MD/VA area.

Great work environment, smart people, and an awesome place to work.

~~~
Klonoar
Haha, I always forget you're lurking around these parts.

The man speaks the truth, people. ;)

------
mikeryan
I'm also looking to possibly add a contract head to my roster. I run a small
technical services company who develops connected TV/OTT/interactive TV
applications. We're based in SF and likely would need someone on site in the
SOMA/South Park area. I'm in the same building as Engine Yard and Sauce Labs
(Sauce Labs actually rents a few desk in the same suite as me - though they're
mostly in their own space now). We've done work for CBS/Brightcove/ The UFC
and a few others.

I'm looking for a contract junior dev mostly with Javascript skills, but with
the ability and desire to dive into new platforms and programming languages.

Can't guarantee much right now but I have a ton of work in the pipe that could
make this a regular to full time position.

Drop me a line info@adifferentengine.com if this sounds like something you
might be interested in.

------
CUViper
Red Hat is hiring: [https://redhat.ats.hrsmart.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs.cgi?qty=25&...](https://redhat.ats.hrsmart.com/cgi-
bin/a/alljobs.cgi?qty=25&order=jobs.timedate%20DESC)

(Don't worry much about the location as you search -- most positions allow
working from home too...)

------
brown9-2
CitrixOnline (makers of GoToMeeting, GoToWebinar, GoToMyPC, etc.) has a number
of positions in the Santa Barbara / San Francisco area for software engineers,
primarily using Java.

<http://www.citrixonline.com/careers.tmpl>

~~~
jonah
I have a bunch of friends working there and they all love it.

------
cyberlocksmith
Successfactors in San Mateo, CA is hiring:

Application Security Architect
[https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?compan...](https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?company=sf&career_job_req_id=5529&career_ns=job_listing)

Application Security Pen Tester
[https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?compan...](https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?company=sf&career_job_req_id=5532&career_ns=job_listing)

Application Security Code Reviewer
[https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?compan...](https://performancemanager4.successfactors.com/career?company=sf&career_job_req_id=5531&career_ns=job_listing)

------
jnoller
Nasuni is hiring - Cloud Storage startup near Boston, MA (Natick). Python
developer, Test/QA Engineer, Inside Sales Rep, Admin. Assistant.

We're in stealth right now, please do contact us if at all interested!

<http://www.nasuni.com/sub/jobs/>

------
Nogwater
We have two positions available. For both we would like at least a year of
experience with C#, but if you're a perfect fit in every other way we'd still
like to talk to you.

1\. We're looking for someone who's really good with MS SQL Server (database
design, query writing, administration, etc...).

2\. The other position is for a web developer and designer that can quickly
build professional looking dynamic web application GUIs and connect them up to
the backend.

The company is Conversive, Inc. <http://www.conversive.com/> We are a small,
but growning, customer service automation solutions company. Location: Agoura
Hills, CA. If you'd like more info, you can contact me at "aaron" at the above
domain.

------
ntoshev
We're hiring in Sofia, Bulgaria:

<http://blue-edge.bg/jobs>

------
kevin_admob
AdMob is still hiring software and operations engineers for a variety of
different roles. E-mail jobs@, visit <http://www.admob.com/home/jobs>, or
e-mail me directly at kevin@admob.com.

~~~
rglullis
Hi Kevin, hope you don't mind, I took one random listing from the website and
put it on job4dev.

\- The company page is located at <http://job4dev.com/company/admob>

\- The listing I took is located at <http://new.job4dev.com/jobs/708/admob-
performance-engineer>

Please feel free to add others.

------
btilly
Google is hiring for positions everywhere.

~~~
joshhart
I can't find your email address on your blog or in your profile. I know you're
pretty new there but I'd like the chance to talk to someone working at google
now.

Submitting resumes online is like dumping stuff into a black hole :(

~~~
btilly
My email is my user name at gmail.com.

------
obiefernandez
My firm Hashrocket is hiring senior web designers, front-end specialists, and
Rails programmers for our offices in Chicago, Jacksonville Beach and Santiago,
Chile. Might have a position for a geeky business analyst too.

Current headcount at 35 and growing fast by doing kick-ass work for our
clients while sticking to strong Agile values like fulltime pair-programming,
strict BDD and quick iterations. We're known for our deep expertise in Rails,
but quickly growing a reputation for our work with MongoDB also.

Email jobs@hashrocket.com for more information.

------
sachinag
oneforty inc. (Brighton/Boston/Cambridge, MA) is looking for a front-end user
experience person: <http://bit.ly/oneforty-ui>

------
ghotli
American Roamer in Memphis, TN is hiring. We are the leading provider of
wireless industry data and data analysis. If you've seen a map of coverage
availability, it's likely that we made it. We provide an interactive mapping
tool written in Javascript with Ruby and Java backend services. I'm pretty
sure local candidates are being considered first.

<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/6160>

------
nose
Yahoo! is hiring

~~~
aristus
In particular, Yahoo Mail is hiring top Javascript and front-end programmers.
We have wicked smart people working on one of the most popular apps on the
web, and we're looking for more. Drop me a line; my email is in my profile.

------
loumf
Atalasoft is looking for support engineers. We make .NET imaging SDK's and all
of our customers are developers, so all of our support questions are
programming questions. See <http://atalasoft.com/company/careers> to learn
more or apply. We're in Easthampton, MA in the western part of the
Massachusetts (2 hours west of Boston, 45 minutes north of Hartford, CT).

------
hansef
We are. Ruby on Rails shop (<http://turingstudio.com>) - we essentially
operate as an external engineering team for startups. Current projects include
a well-funded, pre-launch social networking project for preteens, a web-based
CRM for non-profits, lots more in the pipeline. Distributed team, smart
people, desperately need more engineers. Hit us up at jobs@turingstudio.com.

~~~
natemartin
Where are you based? And if you're not in the SF Bay Area, are you open to
telecommuters?

I can't find an address on your site.

------
mattmaroon
Blue Frog Gaming is always looking for hackers to help us make social games.
Experience with RoR or Actionscript is a plus but not mandatory.

~~~
Freebytes
What is a way by which a person interested in such a position could contact
you? I looked at your blog, which was quite interesting, but I did not see any
method by which to contact you other than the comments on the blog.

~~~
pyre
I would assume through here: <http://www.bluefroggaming.com/jobs.php>

But a direct way to contact him/her would be nice so that you don't have to
deal with getting past the HR wall of nonsense (i.e. 30+ years of Java
experience).

------
britman
We're looking for .Net devs (Silverlight experience a bonus). We're based in
Guildford in the UK. You can find out more about what we're going from a video
we've just done for channel 9
[http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/David+Gristwood/Real-World-
Az...](http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/David+Gristwood/Real-World-Azure-
Projects--Sharpcloud/).

Email me if you want more info.

------
raminnaimi
We're hiring Frontend and Backend engineers with varying range of experience
from fresh-grads to experienced. We're a LAMP shop (P is for PHP). We're doing
a lot of interesting technical projects that are bridging the print (physical)
and social gap. Send your resumes to BeAStar@tinyprints.com and put [HN] in
your subject line.

------
amjith
IMFT is hiring.

<http://www.imftech.com>

[https://imflash.taleo.net/careersection/10000/jobsearch.ftl?...](https://imflash.taleo.net/careersection/10000/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en)

Electrical/Computer Engineers with strong programming (C/C++) skills are
welcome to apply for the Probe Test Engineer position.

------
natemartin
Is anyone hiring for less-experienced roles? Either for new grads, or for
someone who is trying to change careers.

~~~
mofey
I'm in the same boat... It seems that startups have even more stringent hiring
requirements, because they want someone to prototype fast from day one.

~~~
natemartin
Yeah, I guess it's a bad time to switch careers.

------
aamar
Ventana (in SF) is hiring coders, user experience experts, and other people
excited about creating something to make healthcare simpler and better.
<http://www.ventana.com/corp/careers>

Coders should apply with a puzzle solution (comments, questions welcome).

------
floodfx
Bizo is looking for a UI/UX person in the SF/Bay Area. We are a good group of
people and the company is growing fast. We recently came in second place in
the Amazon Web Services Challenge and also raised about 6M from Bessemer
Venture Partners.

Most of the eng team are HN lurkers and/or commenters...

Drop me a line: donnie at bizo

~~~
nethergoat
I just joined the Bizo team three weeks ago. Great company, fantastic people
(~15 total now), and, as Donnie said, we're growing very quickly.

Bonus points for foosball, ping pong, or GH/RB skills.

------
ews
Craigslist , developers in San Francisco. If you are coming from HM send me an
email to pablo @ craigslist.org

------
notmyname
Rackspace Cloud <http://www.rackspacecareers.com/>

------
jwecker
Justin TV <http://www.justin.tv/jobs> Please apply (:

------
wsiu
Storm8, the #1 Role Playing Game company on iPhone is looking for someone to
hack with us. ([http://www.storm8.com/2010/01/18/software-engineer-
objective...](http://www.storm8.com/2010/01/18/software-engineer-objective-c))
We are located in Redwood City, CA.

------
cadr
If you want to work for an _awesome_ financial services startup in London,
look no further than youDevise!

<http://www.youdevise.com/about/careers.php>

(I use to work there before I needed to move back to the states - I miss it a
lot!)

------
gyardley
Flurry's hiring. New York or San Francisco. Looking for developers with Java
experience that want to work with large datasets / Hadoop, also possibly some
mobile phone client work - iPhone, Android, Blackberry, possibly others. Mail
greg -at- flurry dot you-know-what.

------
roobeast
Trulia is looking for a few good search engineers. In SF, good culture, not
too big, not too small. Java but not enterprise java, hadoop, solr, lucene.
Great place to work. <http://www.trulia.com/jobs>

------
rtc
Hands on Apps engineer for series A startup tackling energy efficient
lighting. In bay area. Looking for smart problem solvers, as this product is
in a new space (networking meets LEDs). <http://bit.ly/dcMTVy>

------
dcancel
We are at Performable. We're located in the Boston area and open to
telecommuters for the right person.

More details here:
<http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Software_Developer_1984_1.aspx>

~~~
sync
Y'all related to Exceptional? Have a similar name and that logo is practically
identical. <http://getexceptional.com/>

------
ciscoriordan
Panjiva, a NYC/Boston startup I worked for last summer, is hiring
(<http://panjiva.com/jobs>). Their web app uses Rails and they're looking for
a web app engineer and an information retrieval engineer.

------
mace
Mochi Media is looking for hackers.

    
    
       Work in SF.
       Code in Python, Erlang and ActionScript(Flash).
       Open Source contribution a plus.
    

See <http://mochimedia.theresumator.com/>

~~~
grayrest
I'll toss in a recommendation for Mochi Media. They were very accomodating to
me during my brief stint with them 2 years ago. The briefness was my doing,
not theirs.

------
nevernormal1
Inventables is looking for a few awesome ruby/rails engineers in Chicago:
[http://www.inventablescorporate.com/careers/positions-
availa...](http://www.inventablescorporate.com/careers/positions-
available/software-engineer/)

------
anelson
We're always looking for green-but-promising and rockstar-veteran software
engineers, preferably with C# and C++ experience. Local to Reston, VA, USA is
pretty much a requirement.

<http://www.appassure.com/>

------
provy
Invite Media is hiring in Philadelphia and New York City.

<http://www.invitemedia.com/careers/open_positions.shtml>

Big engineering problems, an amazing team, growing quickly, and free
food/beer!

~~~
gsiener
Would love to hear more -- can I email you with some questions?

------
haseman
Gravity Mobile (<http://gravitymobile.com>) is looking for smart, experienced,
engineers with J2ME/BREW/iPhone/Android/WinMo/Blackberry skills. Email to
haseman at gravitymobile dot com.

------
tocomment
I might be looking for a subcontractor if a contract comes through.

Looking for a good all around programmer with database and web development
skills (Python a plus). Ideally I'd like someone in the MD/DC/VA area but
remote work might be possible.

Email me if interested.

------
jbyers
Wikispaces is hiring in engineering and sales:
<http://www.wikispaces.com/jobs>. We'll cross 4M registered users today (see
our front page). We're an 8-person company in SOMA.

------
j0ncc
DailyBooth is looking for talented engineers. Email jobs@dailybooth.com for
more info.

------
nolanbrown23
We're hiring a Facebook Developer or just a PHP developer who wants to do
Facebook apps.

[http://egghaus.com/2010/01/12/hiring-facebook-application-
de...](http://egghaus.com/2010/01/12/hiring-facebook-application-developer/)

work@egghaus.com

------
eli
I'm hiring a Jr. PHP/Drupal developer. Great gig for someone fresh outta
school. <http://www.fiercemarkets.com/about_us/join_our_team?job=3>

------
mbrubeck
Kiha in Seattle is still hiring people, especially if you have experience with
Android (or other mobile development), NLP, data mining, or web services.
<http://www.kiha.com/>

------
bgutierrez
Trulia.com in San Francisco is hiring engineers who know PHP, Java, or system
administration.

<http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qzZ9Vfwm>

------
ablerman
Presence TeleCare is hiring. (<http://www.presencetelecare.com>)

We're looking for a good Flex engineer. We're an early startup and it would be
our second technical hire.

------
brianr
Lolapps is hiring! We're looking for smart engineers to work on social games.
Check out: <http://www.lolapps.com/aboutus.php?s=jobs>

------
geuis
I'm looking for someone In the SF Bay area with metal casting experience to do
some paid consultation. I know, this isn't programming related, but it is
science related. Email geuis.teses@gmail.com.

~~~
cadr
Have you looked at <http://thecrucible.org/> ? Perhaps they could put you in
touch with someone.

~~~
geuis
Yeah, I did. They're more about teaching than putting artisans in touch with
potential customers. There's nowhere on the site I could see to get in touch
with community members. Kind of funny, since they proffer themselves as a
community organization.

~~~
cadr
That's too bad. The only other thing I can think of is TechShop, but they
don't have the same focus. I know they at least have a board up in the kitchen
area where people put up ads and requests, but I don't know if there would be
any casters. Good luck!

------
neiljohnson
We're hiring java devs in London, we're working on Mobile payments, SMS, MMS
and VoIP

<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

------
f00biebletch
Dolby is hiring, in Santa Clara, looking for a javascript/REST/Erlang/Mongo
person to hack/design/etc on a distributed validation engine. DM f00biebletch
or email kevin.mcintire at dolby.com.

------
adrianwaj
I'm looking for a freelance developer to build against a business plan. I have
a $15K budget at present. Selling tickets and downloads. adrian at bopgig dot
com for further info.

I might do front-end work.

------
thinkcomp
We're looking for mobile developers and UI designers in Palo Alto.
<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs>

------
rabidsnail
Justin.tv is looking for a data engineer (analyst) and a mobile products
engineer (iPhone/Android hacker).

( <http://www.justin.tv/p/jobs> )

------
billclerico
WePay is hiring PHP engineers in Palo Alto, CA (www.wepay.com)

------
cadr
We're looking for Rails and Flex developers: <http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

edit: And helping people make books is cool! :)

------
ChrisRicca
drop.io, Brooklyn, NY.

Most of our stack is in Ruby - always looking for good front-end hackers as
well. Especially if you like clouds, you might be into what we're cooking up.
Check out <http://drop.io/jobs>, <http://dev.drop.io>, or stalk us here:
<http://twitter.com/ChrisRicca/drop-io>

~~~
ChrisRicca
nearly forgot - I'm chris@dropio.com

~~~
JimBastard
i got stood up twice by the founder of drop.io who never showed up to two
separate meetings he setup.

really awesome to have to pay $20 you don't have for a taxi to meet the
companies founder and then have them not show up, twice.

i would highly advise against applying

------
captaincrunch
Facebook is always hiring, check them out @
<http://www.facebook.com/careers/?ref=pf>

------
macros
Wikia is hiring in SF and Poland. Both technical and product roles.

<http://www.wikia.com/Hiring>

------
aquaphile
MileMeter, in Dallas, TX. See <http://milemeter.com/jobs> for details.

------
brett
Posterous <http://posterous.theresumator.com/apply/>

------
dunk010
Last.fm are: <http://www.last.fm/about/jobs>

------
synack
Digg is hiring (<http://about.digg.com/jobs>)

------
neustar
we at neustar have a ton of openings for software developers etc. Our better
known brands are webmetrics and ultradns

[http://www.neustar.biz/about-neustar/career-
information/job-...](http://www.neustar.biz/about-neustar/career-
information/job-listings)

~~~
jonah
UltraDNS is awesome! (But I'm biased since I did the Admin UI.)

------
stonemetal
Any one out in Tx?

~~~
aquaphile
MileMeter in Dallas, Tx. See <http://milemeter.com/jobs> for details.

------
pfedor
Google is hiring.

------
frodo
Salesforce.com

------
earl
Quantcast

We're a rapidly growing, venture funded company.

We have a bunch of interesting problems -- from pixel servers that see a
pretty decent percentage of the internet's net web traffic, to scaling our
large hadoop cluster, to real time bidding on ad exchanges, to predictive
models for demographics.

If any of the above sounds like your thing, feel free to drop me an email.

------
marshallp
do your own thing - why work for someone else? With platform as a service like
aws,appengine,heroku you can build your own salesforce/google/ebay from
scratch with no money/hardware/scaling bs

~~~
marshallp
being downvoted on a site all about startups for suggesting to do a startup!

~~~
Shamiq
Still Off-topic for the thread, tho.

------
dnsworks
Slideshare is hiring in their San Francisco (SOMA) and Delhi offices
<http://www.slideshare.net/about/workatslideshare>

------
bhiggins
ExtraHop Networks in Seattle, especially if you're into systems-level
programming or networking. Email me: ben@

------
hockeybias
Fi you're looking for work in the Minneapolis are and have .NET and mobile
phone skills, holler.

